# Trifel recipe idea??



## the bakeress (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi all I wanted to know if it is possible to make a trifle from just cake and jelly? How would you guys recommend I make it? Not sure if it would be possible.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

english trifle and the Scots version tipsy laird need more than sponge cake and jelly.

Sounds like a boring pud to me!


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

my short answer is NO. 

a trifle is all about custard, cake, jelly, booze (and what else you decide to put in it)  or it's not a trifle but something else.


----------

